# Polariod Time Zero?



## BlackDog's (Dec 14, 2007)

Now that Time Zero film is discontinued what do you guys use in your Polariod 600 for manipulation?

What can you do with the 600 - Write On Film and what is Watergraph? Anyone here try it or have an example?


----------



## ann (Dec 14, 2007)

There is another verison of time zero called the Binder version,but it doesn't manipulate in a manner that i find appealing. However, others have been playing around with it to see what can be done you might want to try some and see if you like the results.


----------

